# Where are all of the great lease deals?



## davidc1 (May 1, 2008)

Yes. That's a phenomenal deal. And it appears there are good deals to be had on 7 series.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Personal rule of thumb is that a great lease deal is around 0.007 times MSRP or better for monthly payment before taxes and mandated fees, including all credits and maximum MSDs, European Delivery. So $700 per month or less for a car with MSRP $100,000. Extremely general rule of thumb. Add a little to it for longer lease, US delivery, high demand model etc.

Really execeptional deals dip into the "5s". So $5XX per month on a car with $100,000 MSRP etc. Those generally are not really good deals, since there is usually some other circumstance or compromise involved. Like, I didn't really need this car, but got it since it was a cheap lease. I need to take delivery of the car in Munich in January. Airfares are really expensive right now. Or I'm paying off my other car for a few more months than I would otherwise like in order to take advantage of this lease.

It's always nice to get a great lease deal. But keeping things in perspective, the savings from a great lease deal is not really going to be noticeable for many BMW drivers. If you can say, this car is great, I need it, I love it, and I would have paid $700 a month for it, but I'm only paying $500 - there's your PERSONAL great lease deal right there.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

@chrischeung , are you doing ED this year? If so, which vehicle?


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

Prost said:


> For 2 years?


Its a 3 year lease....


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bayoucity said:


> @chrischeung , are you doing ED this year? If so, which vehicle?


No. I moved to TX where it is disadvantageous to flip. Also there is nothing I really want. I'm angling for a 911 - maybe next year or the next...


----------



## Joseph @ Schaeffer BMW (Aug 30, 2012)

The 6 series look really good right now. A little bit of lease/apr cash thrown into the mix with a killer money factor.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

The best deals are three series coupe and convertibles.... And 7 series.. Specifically the 740.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah. The x3 this month has a 55% residual. That is awful!!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

What kind of deal can you get on a loaded 335i coupe (MSRP of $56,395). 15k miles, 2-3 yr deal? I didn't see the residual posted in the sticky. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

62% for 15k


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

[email protected] BMW said:


> 62% for 15k


Can you give me the estimated payment for a PCD pickup please? 24 and 36 month leases please. Thanks


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

chrischeung said:


> No. I moved to TX where it is disadvantageous to flip. Also there is nothing I really want. I'm angling for a 911 - maybe next year or the next...


911 lease or buy? I've been so spoiled by BMW's ED + lease programs that its really hard for me move to other brands (esp Porsche or Audi). At this point, i'd have to like a car so much that I want to buy it outright and keep it for 10 years or I'll just stick with BMWs even if I slightly prefer other makes/models at a given point in time. Does Porsche ever offer decent leases?


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

bmw325 said:


> 911 lease or buy? I've been so spoiled by BMW's ED + lease programs that its really hard for me move to other brands (esp Porsche or Audi). At this point, i'd have to like a car so much that I want to buy it outright and keep it for 10 years or I'll just stick with BMWs even if I slightly prefer other makes/models at a given point in time. Does Porsche ever offer decent leases?


On a 911... why would they? :dunno:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bmw325 said:


> 911 lease or buy?


Buy. Porsche has a conquest program - up to $4500 back on lease or finance. http://walters.porschedealer.com/Welcome-to-Porsche-Conquest-Lease-Program/4503/news.php http://www.porscheoffremont.com/specials/finance.htm


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

Right now it seems as usual BMW is offering the best in terms of residuals and MF's. Audi's residuals and really poor and their MF's are rather high. Compare and A8 SWB V6 to a 550. The BMW will be in the low 8's compared to the Audi being in the 1100-1200 range. 750's aren't that great but in comparison to BMW they murder the Audis. MB is usually competitive but you really have to do your know your homeowrk and negotiate.

Audi too has a conquest program for previous customers. I've found BMW to be much better in terms of quality. However the dealer couldn't hear the brake squeal coming from the rear rotors.....when I picked up the car the damn radio was on. Why exactly does a tech need to turn on the radio in any car? Wake up dealer management! And BMW for that matter. Also, why does a shop that is supposed to be non-smoking by employment law need ot have empioyees to smoke inside the shop? Ths is rediculous. Corporate needs to do a bit of work.

Corporate and dealers send out surveys left and right. They want the high ratings. I don't mind giving high ratings. When one doesn't understand what a road force balance is and whether they do it or not is really quite rediculous. Porsche knows what road-force balance is and some of comments make me look at at a Panamera easily. The SA at a dealership should know what road force balancing is. And whether they do it as part of their balancing. I was amazed with my OE BMW snows to find wheels weights on the outside of the tires in the inside mounted with good old hammer-in style weights. Those RFT snows must incorporate well. I'm getting very tired of spendin extra money on RFT PROBLEMS by BMW when I wouldn't with other marks. 

Porsche is offering some incentives however their residuals blow compared to BMW. They obviously are subventing their residuals--not bad if you are looking to replace a cars. However I think it's important to shop dealers esp. if you only have one in town.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

schnell525 said:


> Right now it seems as usual BMW is offering the best in terms of residuals and MF's. Audi's residuals and really poor and their MF's are rather high.


One other factor. Price. BMW is often slightly higher in MSRP than Audi. But leases overall are still cheaper.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

chrischeung said:


> Buy. Porsche has a conquest program - up to $4500 back on lease or finance. http://walters.porschedealer.com/Welcome-to-Porsche-Conquest-Lease-Program/4503/news.php http://www.porscheoffremont.com/specials/finance.htm


That language is a bit vague. Does that mean they offer you the equivalent of up to 3x your current lease payment or 3x what your Porsche payment will be? What counts as a "competitive" vehicle?


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

chrischeung said:


> Buy. Porsche has a conquest program - up to $4500 back on lease or finance. http://walters.porschedealer.com/Welcome-to-Porsche-Conquest-Lease-Program/4503/news.php http://www.porscheoffremont.com/specials/finance.htm


Since it is impossible to lease a $100k car for $700/mo., does your rule of thumb not preclude a lease of 911 under any circumstances? In fact it will preclude pretty much most all leases except some "lease of the year" deals, which apparently do not exist right now.

Having said that, I see your point of buying 911 if interest is low. A 6-year loan if very low interest can be had, will bring the payment in line with the PFS leases.

The question is, if one still likes to replace the car with a new one every two to 3 years, would buying still make sense in the above situation?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bmw325 said:


> That language is a bit vague. Does that mean they offer you the equivalent of up to 3x your current lease payment or 3x what your Porsche payment will be? What counts as a "competitive" vehicle?


3 x your current lease. I'm sure the 750i is covered. Not sure about what else.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

dtc100 said:


> Having said that, I see your point of buying 911 if interest is low. A 6-year loan if very low interest can be had, will bring the payment in line with the PFS leases.
> 
> The question is, if one still likes to replace the car with a new one every two to 3 years, would buying still make sense in the above situation?


I'm going to basically pay it off immediately, ensuring I get the incentive. So essentially cash. I probably will lease a BMW sedan (shared with wife) and keep the 911 for 5-6 years.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

chrischeung said:


> I'm going to basically pay it off immediately, ensuring I get the incentive. So essentially cash.


What incentive by paying cash? So if there is a good chance you will want to replace it in 2 years, would you lease rather than pay cash?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Maybe I spoke to soon. If this thread is to be believed, Porsche is offering some pretty impressive residuals on the 911:
http://townhall-talk.edmunds.com/direct/view/.f0cc27b/511#MSG511

78% residual on a 24 month 911c2 with 10k/year! The MF is too terrible either at .002

Of course, in Porsche-land I"m sure $1k or even $2k over invoice deals are almost impossible and there's no such thing as an ED discount. But still--better than i'd thought.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

dtc100 said:


> What incentive by paying cash? So if there is a good chance you will want to replace it in 2 years, would you lease rather than pay cash?


In Texas there is a 6.25% sales tax on the sales price, lease or buy. So the longer you own/lease a car, the more you get to amortize the tax. Don't feel too sorry for me - Texans don't pay state income tax. It's a considerable amount for $250K+ income households (don't read anything into that number - I pulled it from what Barack likes to always mention as the figure of the wealthy).

I don't expect the car to be driven as much. So I doubt I would change it after 2 years. More like when it hits 30-40K miles.


----------



## fh00ls (Mar 17, 2013)

chrischeung said:


> Personal rule of thumb is that a great lease deal is around 0.007 times MSRP or better for monthly payment before taxes and mandated fees, including all credits and maximum MSDs, European Delivery. So $700 per month or less for a car with MSRP $100,000. Extremely general rule of thumb. Add a little to it for longer lease, US delivery, high demand model etc.
> 
> Really execeptional deals dip into the "5s". So $5XX per month on a car with $100,000 MSRP etc. Those generally are not really good deals, since there is usually some other circumstance or compromise involved. Like, I didn't really need this car, but got it since it was a cheap lease. I need to take delivery of the car in Munich in January. Airfares are really expensive right now. Or I'm paying off my other car for a few more months than I would otherwise like in order to take advantage of this lease.
> 
> It's always nice to get a great lease deal. But keeping things in perspective, the savings from a great lease deal is not really going to be noticeable for many BMW drivers. If you can say, this car is great, I need it, I love it, and I would have paid $700 a month for it, but I'm only paying $500 - there's your PERSONAL great lease deal right there.


I really want to learn more from you about this. How can this be possible? Consider BMW, which I think has the highest residuals among all luxury car brands, the current lease on a 740li starts at 780/m with 6k down and this is basically a car with barely any options... It easily goes to mid 800s and into 900s as you add options and miles/yr, and this is with a 80k car. How much money down are you talking about? Also how can one find such good deals? I mean if I ever see such a deal I would get it immediately. Even leases on fairly well equipped 535s easily go into the 700s based on current residuals (63% for 10k/yr, 60% for 15k/yr, with say 4k down).

Also I am truly amazed by the residuals you guys have posted about deals in the past... Those are crazy values... I only recently started to look into the luxury car market and follow lease deals, residuals, so have no idea that historically they offered such crazy residuals (70%! someone mentioned... that's crazy, that makes leases much better than buys as I don't know any car maybe other than M cars and 911s that keep such value).

Also I see you have taken many European Deliveries. How much savings can you really get from that and is it the reason making such amazing deals possible? How do you get the cars back to the US? How much does that cost?

Thank you


----------



## fh00ls (Mar 17, 2013)

Prost said:


> Is my $500/mo M3 ED consider a great lease deal?


Dude I am amazed.... How much MSRP, how much total savings with ED, what's the residual and money factor and how much did you put down? This is a a crazy deal... Calculations would seem to show that one can't even get a fully equipped 2013 335i (say 55k MSRP, 51.5 sale price for a 3.5k discount, 4k down, 62% residuals, 0.0013 money factor) for 500/m...

I really would love to learn more about this from you, thanks.


----------



## CuttyBuddyOX (Jul 24, 2012)

Super noob question but what does ED mean?


----------



## .Rolex (Mar 23, 2013)

CuttyBuddyOX said:


> Super noob question but what does ED mean?


European Delivery 

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/EuropeanDelivery/default.aspx?from=/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/EuropeanDelivery.aspx&return=/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/EuropeanDelivery.aspx


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

fh00ls said:


> I really want to learn more from you about this. How can this be possible?


It's pure luck. There is no guaranteed systematic formula. You just need to constantly check these boards. Minimum once a week, twice or more ideally. Now whether that is worth your time is a personal call. I'd recommend doing so 6 months prior to when you will want a new car. If you want to get a feel for past deals, run a search on terms like "lease deal", "excellent lease" etc.


----------



## jnmit12 (May 4, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> It's pure luck. There is no guaranteed systematic formula. You just need to constantly check these boards. Minimum once a week, twice or more ideally. Now whether that is worth your time is a personal call. I'd recommend doing so 6 months prior to when you will want a new car. If you want to get a feel for past deals, run a search on terms like "lease deal", "excellent lease" etc.


Correction: There is a systematic formula... I just wait for Chris to post, and then jump on the deal. I passed on the m3 lease, but snatched up the 750iAH and the z4 3.5is. Waiting patiently for Chris to point out the next great deal.


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

jnmit12 said:


> Correction: There is a systematic formula... I just wait for Chris to post, and then jump on the deal. I passed on the m3 lease, but snatched up the 750iAH and the z4 3.5is. Waiting patiently for Chris to point out the next great deal.


I am afraid those deals will not be as frequent as they used to be, now that the manufactures have no problem moving cars


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

fh00ls said:


> Dude I am amazed.... How much MSRP, how much total savings with ED, what's the residual and money factor and how much did you put down? *This is a a crazy deal.*.. Calculations would seem to show that one can't even get a fully equipped 2013 335i (say 55k MSRP, 51.5 sale price for a 3.5k discount, 4k down, 62% residuals, 0.0013 money factor) for 500/m...
> 
> I really would love to learn more about this from you, thanks.


It really depends on what vehicle you are looking for. There is certain sedan can be had for 6.95% of the MSRP based on April's MF & RV. Since this is undercutting Chris Cheung's 7% rules of thumb, I'm assuming he will give it a seal of approval. :thumbup:


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

[email protected] BMW said:


> The best deals are three series coupe and convertibles.... And 7 series.. Specifically the 740.


whats so great on the 740?


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

mikeriley said:


> whats so great on the 740?


$4600 M-Sport credit?


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

fh00ls said:


> Dude I am amazed.... How much MSRP, how much total savings with ED, what's the residual and money factor and how much did you put down? This is a a crazy deal... Calculations would seem to show that one can't even get a fully equipped 2013 335i (say 55k MSRP, 51.5 sale price for a 3.5k discount, 4k down, 62% residuals, 0.0013 money factor) for 500/m...
> 
> I really would love to learn more about this from you, thanks.


I ordered back in December of 2012 to lock in all the incentive for 90 days, do 7 MSD, then took ED yesterday (I am in Stuttgart now)...that's the way to get to that payment...same ask my Z4 from 2011...


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

mr_victor said:


> $4600 M-Sport credit?


Also, there is $3k lease cash.

Still, if anyone looks hard enough, there is another BMW sedan can be leased monthly for less than 7% MSRP.


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

bayoucity said:


> Also, there is $3k lease cash.
> 
> Still, if anyone looks hard enough, there is another BMW sedan can be leased monthly for less than 7% MSRP.


Care to elaborate? And what's the deal with the $3k lease cash?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

mr_victor said:


> Care to elaborate? And what's the deal with the $3k lease cash?


I'll post shortly. I want to triple check my #s because chrischeung is making me nervous.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

bayoucity said:


> Since this is undercutting Chris Cheung's 7% rules of thumb, I'm assuming he will give it a seal of approval. :thumbup:


Hey, if it makes you happy, then that is enough for my seal of approval.

Honestly, I encourage everyone to look beyond specific numbers. Yes, it's very analytical, and scientific, but it's often very academic. Rejoice in the fact that you can work out the lease payment to the cent. Use it for a bit of fun, and leave it there.

I've gotten a few good deals, but I've honestly never calculated which was the best, or if one was better than another. True statement. All that mattered to me was if the deal being presented was what I thought to be great compared to the other models on offer, and if the car I was getting was something even more to look forward to than my current one. That's it. I never worried what the next guy got on their deal, what someone else got on a different car half a year ago, or what may happen in a year's time.

I'm really just in it for the BMW "Silly-Ass Grin". Now where did I hear that?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Here are my numbers:

*2013 AH 3 (ED)*

MSRP ( AW + ZMM + ZTP ) = 56,845

ED invoice = 49,155

Loyalty + ECO = - 4,250

RV ( 12k miles/yr) = 62

MF = .0011 ( 7 MSDs)

Pre-tax monthly payment = $356.53

Pre-tax Monthly payment / MSRP = 365.53/ 56,845 = .00627 x MSRP


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

bayoucity said:


> Also, there is $3k lease cash.
> 
> Still, if anyone looks hard enough, there is another BMW sedan can be leased monthly for less than 7% MSRP.


Don't forget $750 loyalty credit.


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

So I've been playing around with the numbers for a 2013 M3 Coupe lease and I wanted to run them by you guys to see if I'm missing anything here. I've optioned one out to a $66,325 MSRP, plan on doing European Delivery and leasing it for 3 years at 10k miles/year with 7 MSD's. I've added $500 to the ED invoice price for the dealer (is that totally unreasonable for an M3? would it be closer to $1k?) plus a $725 acquisition fee, and I've taken into account the $1500 lease cash, $500 turn key and $750 loyalty incentives.

Plugging that into BMWConfig.com yields a monthly payment of $545.52 (6% tax included). Is that correct?

Here are the essential numbers to work with:

US MSRP $66,325
ED Invoice $57,335

+ $500 for the dealer
+ $725 acquisition fee
- $1500 lease cash
- $500 turn key
- $750 loyalty

Cap Cost $55,810

36 months
62% residual for 10k mi/year
0.0011 money factor (0.00129 base + 0.0003 for ED - 0.00049 for MSD's)
$0 down
6% tax

= $545.52 monthly payment


----------



## yukstah (Apr 25, 2008)

mr_victor said:


> So I've been playing around with the numbers for a 2013 M3 Coupe lease and I wanted to run them by you guys to see if I'm missing anything here. I've optioned one out to a $66,325 MSRP, plan on doing European Delivery and leasing it for 3 years at 10k miles/year with 7 MSD's. I've added $500 to the ED invoice price for the dealer (is that totally unreasonable for an M3? would it be closer to $1k?) plus a $725 acquisition fee, and I've taken into account the $1500 lease cash, $500 turn key and $750 loyalty incentives.
> 
> Plugging that into BMWConfig.com yields a monthly payment of $545.52 (6% tax included). Is that correct?
> 
> ...


You probably won't get turn key as you have to return your old car within 30 days to taking "delivery" ie: signing your lease paperwork.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

bayoucity said:


> 53,475


Hmmm, that cap cost gets me a lease payment of $562 with your other assumptions (still not a bad deal on an AH5, but then I'd put about $10K of options on that vehicle)


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Without going into all your calculations your biggest issue is thinking/hoping ...getting $500 over invoice. keep in mind M3 is a dealer allocated car.... Production ends in June, which means the last allocation date is May, trying to find a car is a tough. plus every dealer knows how valuable this product is now. Even on the west coast most cars are going from $1,500 over invoice and up to MSRP. If you consider a convertible you may have more luck as production runs to September. 

Turn key is a month to month program... You can't lock it like loyalty and lease cash. Plus you have to drop old car and take delivery of new car in a 30 day window.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Without going into all your calculations your biggest issue is thinking/hoping ...getting $500 over invoice. keep in mind M3 is a dealer allocated car.... Production ends in June, which means the last allocation date is May, trying to find a car is a tough. plus every dealer knows how valuable this product is now. Even on the west coast most cars are going from $1,500 over invoice and up to MSRP. If you consider a convertible you may have more luck as production runs to September.
> 
> Turn key is a month to month program... You can't lock it like loyalty and lease cash. Plus you have to drop old car and take delivery of new car in a 30 day window.


I agree with Greg and I have an M3 on the way. No way are you getting 500 over. You probably cannot even get an allocation at this point.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mr_victor (Jun 30, 2011)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Without going into all your calculations your biggest issue is thinking/hoping ...getting $500 over invoice. keep in mind M3 is a dealer allocated car.... Production ends in June, which means the last allocation date is May, trying to find a car is a tough. plus every dealer knows how valuable this product is now. Even on the west coast most cars are going from $1,500 over invoice and up to MSRP. If you consider a convertible you may have more luck as production runs to September.


Thanks for the tip. I wasn't aware that M3's came out of a dealership's allocation so it makes sense that the mark-up would be higher.


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just to bump up this thread. Now with incentive increased to $5000, BMW drive event $1000, $750 lease cash, OLP and 0.009 MF has anyone gotten an amazing lease deal on 6 series? I wouldn't mind picking one up sub-$600/month


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

rjdoc74 said:


> Just to bump up this thread. Now with incentive increased to $5000, BMW drive event $1000, $750 lease cash, OLP and 0.009 MF has anyone gotten an amazing lease deal on 6 series? I wouldn't mind picking one up sub-$600/month


I believe the OLP and lease cash are one and the same. But yeah, my lease calculator is telling me $546/mo + tax with max MSDs and $500 over ED invoice. Not bad.


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

What MSRP were you using?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

Any good incentives on the 135? When would be the best time to buy one?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

rjdoc74 said:


> Just to bump up this thread. Now with incentive increased to $5000, BMW drive event $1000, $750 lease cash, OLP and 0.009 MF has anyone gotten an amazing lease deal on 6 series? I wouldn't mind picking one up sub-$600/month


Send a PM to Mclaren. He just got a below invoice deal on a 2013 650 coupe. Nice deal and I was tempted to go that route, but I really wanted an M car.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

JMK said:


> Any good incentives on the 135? When would be the best time to buy one?


Just the standard stuff. These are not built in large numbers so typical 500-1000 over is about what you will get. Check with a sponsor, but I remember hearing that production ends soon on the 1.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

emPoWaH said:


> I believe the OLP and lease cash are one and the same. But yeah, my lease calculator is telling me $546/mo + tax with max MSDs and $500 over ED invoice. Not bad.


Trust me, a bunch of us would have jumped on it if both Build Out & Drive Event credit can be combined with ED.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

bayoucity said:


> Trust me, a bunch of us would have jumped on it if both Build Out & Drive Event credit can be combined with ED.


Also...is the credit not limited to 2013? If I am correct then you have to pick from dealer stock.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Also...is the credit not limited to 2013? If I am correct then you have to pick from dealer stock.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Yer sir. :thumbup:


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks !


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

You guys are right. Sounds like this is for 2013s only. I do believe ultimate drive discount can be combined with ED. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

rjdoc74 said:


> You guys are right. Sounds like this is for 2013s only. I do believe ultimate drive discount can be combined with ED.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


No sir. Not according to my invitation below:


----------



## rjdoc74 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, I stand corrected!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

It really depends on what you are looking for. There deal is there and you just have to look for it. In addition to AH3 & AH5 that I've mentioned last month, there is an incredible ED deal on another model this month. I reckon chrischeung will be proud of me this time. :lmao:


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> All good... Now u know. BTW, the best lease payments are on 24 month leases. But that's a whole different story
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


What are SSP rates? I'm assuming we're all talking about the Z4. Do you mean the best Z4 lease payments are 24 months or in general?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

alex2364 said:


> What are SSP rates? I'm assuming we're all talking about the Z4. Do you mean the best Z4 lease payments are 24 months or in general?


SSP = Sales Supported Programs

No, I was not referring to Z4s...just programs in general


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

What's the residual for a 2013 z4? Same as the 2014s?


----------

